# locating mystery crontab file?



## sjarvis (Sep 5, 2003)

I have two Macs running OS X 10.2.6. Mac A is a webserver. Mac B is just another machine in the office. Once upon a time, I set up some cron jobs on B that hit webpages on A with cURL.

I need to edit those cron jobs on B, but I can't find the crontab! I only use one  user on B, and when I use crontab -e or crontab -l, those cron jobs that I KNOW are running (I can see their results) aren't listed. I've checked the crontabs of other users and root, too, but the tasks aren't in any of those places.

I also checked the system crontab at /private/etc/crontab, and it just has the stock contents.

How do I find the file that contains these cron jobs?

thanks,

Steven


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 6, 2003)

Did you maybe make an /etc/daily.local (or weekly.local or monthly.local) file?


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 7, 2003)

Did you try /etc/crontab?


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 8, 2003)

Errr...Captain, did you see the line:

_*I also checked the system crontab at /private/etc/crontab, and it just has the stock contents.*_

?


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah, but /etc/crontab is different than /private/etc/crontab isn't it?


----------



## Timoken (Sep 9, 2003)

try "sudo find / -name "*crontab*" -print" or login as root and do find command. it will list all files with crontab in their name.
it is much better than the finder or sherlock-search because it also searches in your system-files and hidden directories


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 9, 2003)

No, because /etc is a symbolic link to /private/etc ... so they're the same file.


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 9, 2003)

Oh, I see


----------

